# attention Cal31 Tall Rig-need a spinnaker



## caleidoscope (Jul 8, 2012)

Any spinnakers for a Cal31 tall rig (41.6 luff) out there that are aging gracefully and are looking for some race excitement? I have been racing(some cruising) my Cal31 for the last 15 years.
We blew out my prized spinnaker on one of the races during our annual Erie Interclub race.
We mostly sail the beer can circuit but we are very competitive.
Give me a shout if you are in the market to sell.
regards Mark


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

That is almost exactly the same LL as my chutes! Unfortunately I am not quite ready to part with my one "decent" spinnaker, and my other one is OLD! Like original with the boat!

That's always the problem with spinnakers, people have a hard time letting go of them, just in case they blow one up! Hell, I even have a matching blooper for my best spinnaker! Maybe one day I will find someone who remembers how to fly them and we will hoist it for giggles!


----------



## Gary3675 (Jul 17, 2006)

Try Bacon Sails in Annapolis....look for a "rocked panel" which will be a newer Spinnaker.


----------

